# Windows 7 & Afterglow AX.1 Xbox 360 Gamepad



## saint2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

I got a new gamepad for my Xbox 360, a Wired (USB) Xbox 360 controller, that when used, glows a bright blue. I found drivers on Microsoft's site for Xbox 360 controllers and followed the instruction on the Xbox site for using a 360 controller on the pc, but no success.

The two attachments show where I am at right now.

Full name of controller: AFTERGLOW AX.1
Xbox 360 Controller -> PC Instructions: Here
Drivers downloaded from drivers link within instructions.
















I really wanna use my new 360 controller on Counter-Strike: Source :laugh:


----------



## GCD333 (Jul 4, 2010)

me too i did everything u did and dont no how to update the drivers


----------

